# Flasks



## Road Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

Not crazy about this pic, but I'll show it anyways.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

Dang it!, really don't like this pic now.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

Third times a charm...................right?


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

Lets try this.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

Once more.


----------



## glass man (Mar 18, 2010)

THE VAMPIRE OR INVISIBLE BOTTLE! DANG I WANTED TO SEE THEM YOU ALWAYS PUT ON COOL GLASS!! JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

Pic is cursed I tell ya!


----------



## glass man (Mar 18, 2010)

GLAD YOU DIDN'T GIVE UP!! LOVE THE STAR FLASK!


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Mar 18, 2010)

The yellow is very nice! I love them unembossed flasks!


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks glass man.

 Hey Norcal, those are some beauts there! Nice pic too.


----------



## donalddarneille (Mar 19, 2010)

And yet a few more flasks..... just love how they catch the light.....!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 19, 2010)

Very pretty display donald.I love glass shelving.It really helps the bottles stand out.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 19, 2010)

Beauties, everybody!


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: donalddarneille
> 
> And yet a few more flasks..... just love how they catch the light.....!


 Nice collection and pic. What's the aqua  historical one?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 22, 2010)

Road Dog, the flasks, the blues, man, the snow in the background just makes the best pictures.  The lighting is just perfect and really shows off the embossing and character in the glass.  All bright and sparkly(?).  Hard to get them kinda pictures down here in south Ga.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Jimbo, looks like I'll have to wait til next winter to try more pics.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice color and variety Road Dog. Did you dig or buy most of these?


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Eddie. 2 are Feebays and 2 are Flea Market. Haven't dug bottles since the late 80's.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 27, 2010)

Road Dog

 Thanks for not giving up and posting that beautiful grouping of bottles with a star flask in the middle. What a treat!!!!!!
 YOU ARE REALLY GOOD AT TAKING PICS.
 star


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Mar 31, 2010)

I love the star flask. I have 4 of them. Pint and half pint in aqua and dark amber. Non of them have such nice embossing and I love the lighter color. []


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's  a couple shots of some of  our flasks.


----------



## donalddarneille (Mar 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog


 Nice collection and pic. What's the aquaÂ  historical one?
 [/quote]


 Sorry Road Dog, some how I missed replying to that question a while back, I thought I had..... but with digging getting into full swing here I have been easily distracted. It is an Eagle/Eagle, and currently on loan to a freinds display, I'll have to go through my records to see what it is listed as.

 Nice Stars Jen! I'm always excited when those start coming out of the ground. Anyone out there have any unique Anchors to show?


----------



## annie44 (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's my tax refund, which was quickly converted into flasks........


----------



## annie44 (Apr 3, 2010)

Another look - quart, pint, and half-pint patent flasks.....


----------



## sandchip (Apr 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  annie44
> 
> Here's my tax refund, which was quickly converted into flasks........


 
 Now we're talking!  Nice!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: annie44
> 
> Here's my tax refund, which was quickly converted into flasks........


 

 Cindy,....Those look beautiful!,...Very nice pictures and flasks!
 All these flasks look darn good.

 By the way Cindy,....Here's a yellow star flask that might look familier,.....  J.B.


----------



## annie44 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yep - I recognize that star flask - always liked that one as it had a really nice color.

 I purchased the Patent flasks from a seller I met at the Baltimore show.  I believe he is a fellow forum member.   The quart is the real prize, as you seldom will see these in the quart size.  Thanks, Greg!!


----------



## Stardust (Apr 4, 2010)

Jennifer thanks for sharing the large pic of star flasks.I love star flasks one day I'll get one. Thanks to everyone else for all the pics that this wonderful post brought in.. 
 blessing to all~
 star


----------

